# cnc control box rebuild



## Kris Johnson (Aug 19, 2018)

ok guys, I'm hoping someone in here can help me out. I have a k2 cnc and the driver board in it has gone bad, and so I need to replace it, or rebuild the control box all together. I currently have a kflop from dynomotion as my break out board, servo motors, and a k2 brand driver board and bridge cards. since they don't make those any more, I cant just order and replaced it, and id like to add a touch probe and plate to my cnc, but with the current hardware, that isn't an option. I'm trying to figure out if I can just get a snap amp board from dynomotion, and just continue with the setup I have, or if I can replace just the driver board, or need to scrap it all and build everything from scratch. id rather keep the servo motors over changing them to steppers, and am just trying to figure out what direction to go at this point. any help anyone can offer would be appreciated. ive searched all over for answers, and cnczone seems to be out of commission, so I can dig through there either. 
thanks
kris

pics of my current setup included.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Kris! When you get a minute complete your profile with first name and location. That way the N/a will go away and your location helps us to help you.

I haven't heard anything yet about when CNC Zone will be back up and running. And I'm sorry but I don't know the answer to your questions. There may be some here who know, though. I built my own control box but that's a bit of a task if you can get replacement parts, or at least close to replacement parts.

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Kris.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Kris.

You might contact this company and see what they offer and pricing.

https://cnc-machine-controls.com/K2-router/K2_cnc_router.html


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Kris Johnson said:


> ok guys, ...and cnczone seems to be out of commission, so I can dig through there either.


Maybe now?


----------



## Kris Johnson (Aug 19, 2018)

MEBCWD said:


> Welcome to the Router Forums Kris.
> 
> You might contact this company and see what they offer and pricing.
> 
> https://cnc-machine-controls.com/K2-router/K2_cnc_router.html


Thanks, I just called them, and their tech should be getting back with me!


----------



## Kris Johnson (Aug 19, 2018)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Kris! When you get a minute complete your profile with first name and location. That way the N/a will go away and your location helps us to help you.
> 
> I haven't heard anything yet about when CNC Zone will be back up and running. And I'm sorry but I don't know the answer to your questions. There may be some here who know, though. I built my own control box but that's a bit of a task if you can get replacement parts, or at least close to replacement parts.
> 
> David


If I can’t get mine repaired, mainly because the company went out of business 10 years ago, I may get with you and pick your brain about your control box rebuild.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Kris Johnson said:


> If I can’t get mine repaired, mainly because the company went out of business 10 years ago, I may get with you and pick your brain about your control box rebuild.


Here's the link to my build if you want to see what I did on enclosure and wiring - 2nd Build First

David


----------



## mattcnc (Sep 1, 2018)

Kris Johnson said:


> If I can’t get mine repaired, mainly because the company went out of business 10 years ago, I may get with you and pick your brain about your control box rebuild.


Hello Kris

I can completely work with you to upgrade your electronics for your K2 cnc router.

Where are you located?

Please contact me through this Email and send me more photos of your machine and 
Controller boards

My email is [email protected]
Sent from ProtonMail Mobile


----------

